# Cherry flavored baking chips



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

I got an odd request from my site today. The person was trying to track down cherry flavored baking chips (if you're wondering, King Arthur sells them). But she also posed this question: Is there a way to substitute, and if so, how much extract would it take to equal the intensity of flavored chips?

Any candy makers or food chemists out there with an answer?

Thanks!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I don't think anyone can give an exact measurement, it's an abstract. There's extracts, oils and emulsions, etc....it all depends upon the brand and how intense the cherry chips were. Unfortuately I think the best one can say is: to make it "to taste". Taste and smell the batter. If it's something to be baked-you might want to make slightly stronger "to taste". 


Sorry.

Also it's more then just taste, the chips represent a volume/ingredient/texture....so she'll have to use something like white chips to replace the ingredient, plus the cherry flavoring.


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

That was my hunch Wendy, but I figured I'd check it out before telling her to start experimenting. 

Thanks!


----------

